# Construction finally resumes!



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

After a few years of holdups due to legal battles work has resumed.Phase 1 is the Super Speedway,Nascar style four lane wide banked figure 8.Future plans include a dragway and temporary road course thru the nearby town.I`ll keep you guys updated as progress is made.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks good so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I need a name for the Speedway,any ideas?I`d like something vintage sounding if that makes any sense-post `em up!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

how about "Torred Hills Speedway" (with Torredton as your town name) or Cudaville Raceway?

Your base looks good - i haven't been brave enough to reach for plaster for my track yet, so I'll be watching and learning.

john


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I love AFX track. Due to all the banks I'm thinkin of one name...









Speedway, Raceway, Race Park...


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHH! No sponsor names!  One reason I can`t watch Nascar is everything is sponsored-The Extenz Raceway,Summers Eve douche 500 sponsored by..... Thanks anyway!


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

What about Fun is us?
Left Banks or Right Banks?
Off road surprise?
Construction track?
A Blast from the Past?
Another one bites the dust.
Victory is mine
Victory raceway
Wiz by you?
I am just throwing out names.
Richard


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Barracuda Springs
Barracuda Keys
Barracuda Park

You could end with Motorsport Park, Raceway, Racetrack, Speedway, Autodrome, Motordrome, Speedpark, Racing Circuit, Motor Racing Circuit or Motorplex.

Just some ideas that might get yer creative juices flowing.

One other name came across my plate while searching and I thought it a hilarious name...

Keep in mind this is a real racetrack

Nutts Corner


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Crystal Banks Motorplex
Diamond Banks Raceway
Fast Lanes Speedway

>Tom<


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

There will be some hills so I`m thinking sonething with Hill or Valley and ending with Spedway or Raceway.
____ Mountain Raceway
____ Valley Speedway


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hooter's


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

alpink said:


> Hooter's


Now that may be a sponsor I could live with!


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Hazzard Hills Speedway
Hazzard Mountain Speedway
Hazzard Valley Raceway
???


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

computer guy said:


> What about Fun is us?
> Left Banks or Right Banks?
> Off road surprise?
> Construction track?
> ...


I'm with Computer Guy. Call it Richard.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,holy crap he's alive
Handball must of went late last night,hows the head feel today,lol
Rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Too Much Late-Night Time on my Hands*



torredcuda said:


> Hazzard Hills Speedway
> Hazzard Mountain Speedway
> Hazzard Valley Raceway
> ???


Dukes theme, eh? That opens up some possibilities -

*Dukes Names:*
Hazzard County Speed Circuit
Daisy Meadows Motor Park
The Boarsnest Bullring and Dragstrip
Country Cousin Circuit of Speed
Cooter Valley Dragstrip and Raceway
The Hogg Wallow Autodrome
Tisdale County Racepark
The Jefferson D. Hogg Memorial Motorpark 
The Dixie Dirt-Track Speed Park
Dixie Slicks Dragstrip
The Moonrunner Mountain Raceway

*General Southern/Appalachian Names*
Blue Ridge Raceway
Peach Rock Park
Stone Mountain Motorway
The Peach Pits Motor Park
Red Clay Speedway
Mount Julep Motordrome
Stonewall Speedpark
The Bedford Forest Scenic Race Park
Ft. Mudge Motorpark
Deliverance Downs Speedway
Shonuff County Short Track
The Boll Weevil Bullring
The Riceway (mought 'swell spell it like we say it)

*Moonshiner Names from various media*
Still Creek Speedway
Jug Crick Motorpark (might go well with the Hooters sponsorship)
Daisy Valley Moto-circuit (another one for Hooters)
White Lightnin' Speedpark
Thunder Road Racing Park
Mitchum Motorway
Whiskey Creek Speedway
Stillhouse Downs Racing Park
Ridgerunner Raceway
Copperbottom Cliff Speedway
The One-Ninety-Proof Pantheon of Speed
Hootin' Holler Speedpark
Buford T. Justice Memorial Motor Park
McSwine Mountain Moto-park
Yokum City Speedway
Chattahoochie River Raceway

*My Favorite So Far*
The Moonrunner Mountain Raceway
(your Hazzard Hills Speedway is pretty good, though)


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I like these-
White Lightnin' Speedpark
Thunder Road Racing Park
Ridgerunner Raceway


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

tossedman said:


> I'm with Computer Guy. Call it Richard.


Construction or Wiz By U are the ones I like.
Another one bites the dust is in the top 3.
Those would be my choices.
Richard


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Copperhead raceway.


----------

